# búho



## Alma Shofner

Bon dia! 

Algú sabria com podem dir *búho* en català?


Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Favara

Mussol, genèricament se'n diu mussol. Algunes espècies ja tenen un nom propi, però això ja depén del lloc.


----------



## Namarne

Bon dia, Alma, encantat de veure't per aquí.  

Als diccionaris trobem *duc*, per a l'espècie. Ara bé, de vegades en castellà diem "búho" a gairebé qualsevol au rapinyaire nocturna. A part dels ducs, que són les més grans, les que jo conec són l'òliba ("lechuza"), el mussol ("mochuelo") i el xot ("autillo"). 

(Edito: Estic d'acord amb la Favara; genèricament, solem dir-ne *mussol*). 

Salutacions.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí tienes información sobre el tema a partir de la página 41, donde habla de *bubó* (de _bubone_, con pérdida de /e/ final y desnasalización de /õ/) en un texto _medieval_ para nombrar la _òliba_, que cita el DCVB.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias a todos.

No sé catalán, (ni gallego, ni portugués, ni ...) pero me interesa mucho investigar la evolución de la palabra en las lenguas romances. Su ayuda es muy valiosa para mí.

Gràcies


----------



## Cento

Hola Alma,
Estic d'acord amb el que ja s'ha dit sobre "mussol". Només volia afegir, per si et resulta útil, que el duc (Bubo bubo) també s'anomena "brúfol".


----------



## Alma Shofner

Moltes gràcies Cento. Brúfol se parece más a búho. Al parecer el tecolote o ñacurutú es Bubo virginianus y el búho real es Bubo bubo. Para mí los dos son tecolotes (préstamo del náhuatl 'tecolotl' al español de México). 
Gràcies


----------



## Namarne

Alma Shofner said:


> Brúfol se parece más a búho.


Pero según la etimología que aparece en el Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear, sería casual: 


> 1. *BRÚFOL*
> || *3. *Duc, ocell  de rapinya (Benassal, Dénia).
> Etim.: del llatí bufălus,  mat. sign. || 1.


----------



## chics

Añado la etimología en castellano para que podamos comparar todos:


> Es muy probable que en la formación de este término se hayan mezclado la voz latina que le dio origen, _bubo,_ y la onomatopeya del ruido de sus alas: _buf_.
> 
> En latín clásico, *búho* es _bubo,_ que pasó al latín vulgar como _bufo_ y de éste, al castellano antiguo bajo las formas _buffo_ y _bufo_; ya desde el siglo XIII, la palabra más usual es _buho_. La voz _bufo_ perdura en algunas zonas de Aragón, en gallego, toscano y portugués.
> Fuente.


 
Alma, supongo que ya sabes que la "h" en castellano evoluciona muchas veces de una "f" antigua, que aún se suele mantener en las demás lenguas romances.


----------



## Penyafort

Creure que el *mussol *català equival al *búho *castellà es un error força comú.

El mussol català és l'espècie _Athene noctua_, que equival al _*mochuelo *_en castellà. L'origen és incert però sembla clar que tots dos deuen provenir d'una forma *_MUTEOLU, _amb sufix diminutiu.

En castellà, _búho _acostuma a referir-se al _Bubo bubo_, és a dir, al "_búho real_", que en català es diu *duc *(o, com s'ha dit, també* brúfol*  en alguns indrets). El búho castellà -com el bufo portuguès o el bubón aragonès- venen clarament del llatí BUBO, mentre que el duc català sembla venir d'una forma llatina vulgar *_DÚCU_, de DUX.

Per què, doncs, es confonen tan sovint _mussol _i _búho_? Probablement perquè a les terres de parla catalana el mussol és un ocell molt més estès que no el duc, i això fa que el mot mussol hagi esdevingut el més freqüent per referir-se a tota la família d'aus estrígides.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> *duc *(o, com s'ha dit, també* brúfol* en alguns indrets)


També dugo, dúgol i gaús, però son noms més locals.


----------

